
Show HN: JavaScript port of Scientist library for refactoring critical paths - ziyasal
https://github.com/ziyasal/scientist.js
======
taveras
Subtle differences from Trello's Scientist port:
[https://github.com/trello/scientist](https://github.com/trello/scientist)

